# Scared to miss school.



## Stage4Fear (Feb 4, 2015)

Every time I get sick on a school day, I try really hard to push myself to go anyway. It doesn't matter if I've been puking or if I have a sore throat I still feel the urge to go. Snow days and holidays are different though because I know that no one will be there, but on days where school is in session, it makes my stomach turn just thinking about missing it. I feel like I'm going to fail if I miss any school and my grades are going to drop, and that's the worst thing that could happen. Am I just too caught up in my education?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

You really oughta stay home and relax if you've got a sore throat. Is this high school you're talking about?


----------



## sunflowery (Feb 11, 2015)

If you're not feeling well you should stay home, rest, and recover. If it's spreadable to other people by you as well they would appreciate that you do the same as well lol. Taking care of your health is a very important thing. 

One thing I've done when I'm missing school that day is that I email the teacher/professor asking what I'm missing that day in lecture etc. and what I can do to make it up (if there's any readings or powerpoints we went through). More than likely they respond back so you know what you can work on while you're recovering at home.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I had the same mindset... Yeah your grades are really important, but I'm sure that you can catch up if you miss school like seldomly during the year. I'm pretty sure that you're in high school because I'm guessing that you haven't experienced senioritis yet. Once you hit senior year, you'll become sooo lazy and dread school


----------



## TomMH (Feb 12, 2015)

I am the opposite, I try anything and everything to get out of school. I would even ditch school just to avoid being in social situations.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Avoid getting sick as much as possible


----------

